# Too Cute For Words



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

So, we've had a lot of theme photo threads lately. Kids and dogs, funny shots, tongue shots, etc. - so I thought it be fun to start one for those extra special pictures that are just too cute for words. It can be anything, just remember that they are special shots. Maybe something that sparks a good memory or that really outlines your dog's personality.

Here are mine:

No more pictures, let me sleep!









That's better.


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)




----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)




----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Nice pictures everyone


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

How did I forget this one?










The only Siberian in the world who needs a blanket in CA... I know some women like this.


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Very cute pictures, everyone!!


----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

Sugar Daddy Otis said:


> Very cute pictures, everyone!!


I can't stand it. I need to eat ice cream right now. That's just incredible.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Here's some of my favorites (some you may have seen before...). Sorry for the shoddy picture quality.

"You take me home and dunk me in water? What kind of monster ARE you!?"









"Yaaaaayyyyyyy!"









"Who me? Eating the bear? Noooooo..."









"See, Ma? I love my bear!"


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Ehee, lookit how big Kim's ears were!

And little Otis in a stroller is just adorable...

So is Ollie. I love shots in which they are hiding their faces behind their paws like that.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

First off dakota,all these new threads ,well half of them are me im sorry folks i got a photo addiction and im planning on seeing a doctor,i'll try 2 slow down.lol heres my cute photos,all the rest are so cute by the way.sleep easy









The im sad look









Bless:I cant see you big fool!








lifes hard give me a hug my brother


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

RBark said:


> I can't stand it. I need to eat ice cream right now. That's just incredible.


heee hee that was after a pet parade at our local fair- he was Pooped! Amazing he can barely fit into the back of my Jeep now and he could once fit in a baby stroller!! You wouldn't believe the amount of people stopping me to take pictures of that...which reminds me of another picture from that day that is too cute for words-notice she has on her My Best friend is my Mastiff shirt, too!!


----------



## Rough_Collies2008 (Jan 4, 2008)

I love all of these pictures. You really can get a sense of what they are like!

Otis can eat that stroller, and my goodness, didn't Kim turn out nice. You DO have to love those ears back then!

"Hey Dad, Come play with me!"










"I didn't do it."










"Why do you do this to me?"










"Paradise"


----------



## Cassie Nova (Dec 24, 2006)




----------



## RBark (Sep 10, 2007)

The face the black and white one is making is priceless.


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Upside down with Mr. Fishy.










"I'm hurrying as fast as I can!"


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Yes, I know I have posted these before, but I still think they are cute.


----------



## Shaina (Oct 28, 2007)

Dakota Spirit said:


> Ehee, lookit how big Kim's ears were!





Rough_Collies2008 said:


> Otis can eat that stroller, and my goodness, didn't Kim turn out nice. You DO have to love those ears back then!


Haha she did have the most ridiculous ears...good thing she (mostly) grew into them! Her tail was even more out of proportion, though you can't tell from the pictures.

Mr Pooch - I love your second pic: he's like "um...I was sleeping...whaddya want?"

RBark - I love Ollie all tucked in under the blankets...doesn't he know he has an arctic coat!? 

Rough_Collies2008 - It amazes me how even when your dogs are out on rocks or rolling in the grass, they manage to look impeccably groomed...so pretty!

Sugar Daddy Otis - I can hardly imagine him fitting in that stroller, lol...how old was he in that pic?


----------



## Sugar Daddy Otis (Jan 9, 2008)

Shaina said:


> Sugar Daddy Otis - I can hardly imagine him fitting in that stroller, lol...how old was he in that pic?


We had only had him about a week or so-he was 10 weeks old and maybe 12 pounds. hard to believe, huh??


----------



## sheltiemom (Mar 13, 2007)

I keeell you with my evil eye....










And I've posted this before, but...Sheesh, don't you knock?


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> First off dakota,all these new threads ,well half of them are me im sorry folks i got a photo addiction and im planning on seeing a doctor,i'll try 2 slow down.lol heres my cute photos,all the rest are so cute by the way.


Lol, I certainly don't mind. 

Great photos everyone - a lot of these are so priceless.

ETA: Rough, I love that 2nd shot of your's. He looks perfect peeking around the corner like that.


----------



## trumpetjock (Dec 14, 2007)




----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Awwr, I always love your pictures trumpet. I don't get to see a lot of Elkies.


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

Wow! How did I miss this thread?

Ollie isn't the only one who likes to be under cover.


















Pepper giving me "the look"










Cookie Our littlest Clown She makes everybody smile.











more...


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

What happened? She did this all on her own. She was digging around in the toy box and just came up like this.




















Tessa giving me the sad eyes routine.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Aha, that 2nd picture is great


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Chriss the pic of cookie on his back with the read strap is priceless,so cute.lol


----------



## ChrissyBz (Aug 10, 2007)

The models thank you


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Not the typical cute but its my 89 year old nan and she loves my dogs


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

Ok so this was way hard because I think EVERY picture of my dogs are too cute for words. But these especially:

Mom, I'm not mad I swear- I'm just yawning-(I now hate every picture that has that stupid collar in it)









Little innocent boy about a week after getting over parvo-- and a few months _before _eating the couch.









Christmas card '08 (I take tremendous pride in this pic)









Kody, "A cow? this is terrible for my self esteem."
Bailey, "You? Look at me."


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

"My head sure does hurt right now.. But at least my butt's comfy!"









The biggest fad in hollywood- Stackable beagles! get yours today! dont delay!









Mom! Why are you walking on the ceiling?!?!?!









"I'm pooped! Lets go to bed tedders!"









Ok one more post I promise!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

4dogs3cats said:


> Ok so this was way hard because I think EVERY picture of my dogs are too cute for words.


Lol, that's because they all ARE so cute 

Omg, little Chance! I didn't even realize you'd had him as a pup. I though you adopted him a bit older then that.


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

"Cats are friends.. NOT FOOD. Cats are friends... NOT FOOD!"









"Laugh it up. I'm gonna poop on the floor tonight."









"Mom.... can I have.... anything I want?? Do you see my eyes? Can I have anything? I can? Good. Thought so."









"I believe I can fly! I believe I can TOUCH-THE-SKY!!!!"









Ok I'm done. Told ya I think theyre all cute!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Mr Pooch said:


> Not the typical cute but its my 89 year old nan and she loves my dogs


I love these kind of shots though. I know when I get older I still want to have dogs around me...and it's nice to see that there are canines out there calm enough to do so.

PFT! Kody's ears were HUGE!


----------



## 4dogs3cats (Dec 21, 2007)

haha yeah, he was jumping and- go figure- howling at me when i took that pic and I happened to get it at the right millisecond to catch that amazing pic. yeah chance was 7 weeks old when I took him away from the guy who didnt care that he had parvo.... still sickens me to this day and I can still hear his girlfriend or whoever she was grabbing the phone and yelling "THAT PUPPY DIDNT COME WITH NO GUARANTEE SO YOU BETTA STOP CALLIN HERE!!!" That was the day I truely realized I perfer dogs to people. my order goes- 1. dogs. 2. dog people. 3. all other animals. 4. people


To think they didnt care that they did this: to my puppy sickens me and makes me cry:




































EDIT- I didnt mean to take over this thread. Sorry. Back to the cute pictures.
DOES THAT NOT MAKE YOU ACTUALLY SICK TO YOUR STOMACH?!?!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

I don't mind the take over 

Yeah, I never understand animal abuse - but it gets to me more when its a puppy or kitten. Same with babies, for example. They are so helpless and defensless...I just don't get it.


----------



## Mr Pooch (Jan 28, 2008)

Prefer Dogs to people? of course.


----------



## Kimber (Jan 9, 2008)

Cutest is Bailey when we brought him home...bundle of fur!









Then there is toby as Bailey was stalking him outside he had to run and hide between my legs LOL


----------



## jcd (Nov 20, 2007)

peek o boo...bello loves his nappy time!!









don't bug me!









nighty night!


----------



## TeddysMom (Feb 6, 2008)

These pictures of Teddy are very special to me because we've been working very very hard on NILIF. I'm holding a Yogurt treat in my hand here and telling him to "sit" and "watch me". He's doing it (even with the cats walking around him tempting him) and I'm SO proud of him.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

This is where Teddie slept when I was sick for a whole week. A lot of the time I'll lay on the floor with a pillow and blanket so he kept it warm while I was gone.








He was sick of me taking pictures of him..








This is one of my favorite pictures of my foster Dwezil. He looks lke an old proffesor.








Kodiak and Ranger


----------

